# Gearing up for Sept 13 2015



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

As some of you know, I have a feeling that we are going to have an event on Sept 13th (Monday Sept 14th for the non Jewish calendar)

SO ANYWAY .... The wife and I talked... We are going to start buying more canned meat every payday between now and then
We are going to double check and re-look at water, wheat, and other food items

We will have 1+ years of wood cut and stacked... the friday prior we will have all gas and propane tanks filled and we may get 1 extra 100 gallon tank

We are not going to do anything that would hurt us if it does not happen (like sell our cars to buy food)... we are going to make sure we have those items we will need

I need some extra work boots, an old saw, more nails.....

I will post more as we go along


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I think I know what you are on to but can you drop a hint here?

I think you'll be in a better spot than
us here in KY!

Continuing with the preps here!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Why September 13th? What is special about that particular date?


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Good excuse to buy extra water / gas containers & 10 pound bag of rice.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Sounds like something that, if it doesn't happen, you will still be better off for having done it, so I would say "good plan" were you to ask.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I struggle with this just a bit.
You've brought this date up a few times now, and I haven't seen an explanation given for why you believe an event will take place.
As a fellow preparedness enthusiast, I feel I should be clued in on what you're worried about, if only to better prepare for the type of event myself.
If we know the burden we are facing, we can focus more clearly on what needs to be done to prepare for it. (hurricanes, floods, tornadoes, etc...)

Since you choose to share what steps you're taking to prepare for this, would you mind finally sharing what you think it will actually be?
As your online family, it's only right to let us know. Right?
I think I'm safe in stating that you won't be ridiculed here. We all try to come up with outlandish scenarios, if for no other reason, than to be even better prepared for the more plausible ones.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sept. 13th.? Did I miss a memo MM?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I'll be more than glad to join your Day of Doom - that's if we make it thru this Summer of Riots


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

https://www.dollarvigilante.com/blo...act-date-for-the-dollar-collapse-harbing.html


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Good planning Maine Marine. My wife and I have had an eye on this date for quite a while. Hopefully the worst case scenario will be in the far off future but it pays to prepare.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Meh..........


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Rosh Hashanah?
Iran launching a nuclear strike on Israel?


----------



## Spartacus The Patriot (Jun 2, 2015)

September is alarming to me too. I haven't narrowed down any dates but a lot of things are going on that month. Pope is coming, end of Jade Helm, Feds possibly raising rates and of course blood moons and asteriod. Am I close?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Last of the Blood Moons maybe?


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Nothing special about that date or any other date. If chit happens it happens, We are prepared.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

It is explained in this link.

https://www.dollarvigilante.com/blo...act-date-for-the-dollar-collapse-harbing.html


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I find it all-I said you said he said she said my wifes brothers X husbands cousins grandpa said cause it is in the bible thingy ,kind of boring- look if you believe in God and he wants you or them or it gone poof it is done -gone from the face of the universe no warning exceptions maybe's or anything else it just will be. Now the collapse of the dollar ok that may be a possibility but to say we or you or they breeched the covenant of God -warning!!!! Israel is still there amongst all the countries that want them gone -and they have survived how many attempt at genocide? hint= God must really love them if they are still here. ever seen a philistine ever heard of anyone admitting they are one? Yep ok bad example anyone who wasn't a Jew was a philistine or were they? I really don't know but I never heard anyone say I am a philistine born of beets and blood here me roar. have you? 
*this date the op has a gut feeling something bad is coming do they need to explain why? NO * all said prepare or don't it is your choice is the op psychic? hell no, I think they are just worried about a date and for them that may be a really bad day.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Why September 13th? What is special about that particular date?


It be me Mum's 78th B'Day


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> It be me Mum's 78th B'Day


that's it that's why ,it has to be why.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

why? cause 7+8=15=1+5=6 
it the # 6


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Lol,rotflmao


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> Lol,rotflmao


I'd be more than willing to stop your ROTFLMAO when you be making fun of Me Mum.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> It is explained in this link.
> 
> https://www.dollarvigilante.com/blo...act-date-for-the-dollar-collapse-harbing.html


Thanks for the link, Ark.
It was... interesting.
I put no merit into such things, personally. My God is not bound by formality or tradition, so following some chain of events that happened in the past would not be necessary.
However, the overall message is still sound.
Something *WILL* happen with our financial system, and it will be bad. There is no other option.
Even now, the FED is struggling with how to reintroduce interest rates and not destroy the financial system in the process.
It should bother us tremendously that they are so cautious, and yet the stock market keeps ticking upward.

I did take a bit of issue at the suggestion that the "5 B's" be followed.
1. Bullion (Sure, if you have wealth to secure.)
2. Bitcoin (What? These are only worth what they can equate to in dollars. They aren't used widely enough to stand on their own. If the USD tanks, so do BCs.)
3. Bullets (Now we're talking.)
4. Bud (Seriously? Right after bullets, drugs... I should be investing in drugs to prepare for the coming collapse?)
5. Being (Better one's self. No problem there, we all should, irrespective of impending doom)

like I said, it was an "interesting" read.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> I'd be more than willing to stop your ROTFLMAO when you be making fun of Me Mum.


I am more making fun of the post rather than your mum.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> I am more making fun of the post rather than your mum.


So you're still making fun of an Elder


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Last of the Blood Moons maybe?


"Stay thirsty my friend" Stocking up for the 13th with XX.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I guess it won't hurt to be ready for the apocalypse on Sept 13, just don't drink the grape Koolaid if it doesn't happen.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> So you're still making fun of an Elder


if you can't take a joke not directed at you or your mum then f**k off


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

1st it is not going to be an apocalypse...

2nd I said before I do not care who also thinks it might happen on that date - a good prepper will be ready for tomorrow or 2016... I am just going to be extra watchful on that date and make sure the LITTLE things - full gas tanks, extra nails, check for little things like enough gun oil, etc 

3rd - My god is not bound by any man made dates however... he is bound by prophecy and he will not break his word... To be clear he HAS not said Sept 13th!!! But I do believe some major event must happen to user in the things from Revelation 

4th - Sept 13 (Jewish date begins sundown the 13th ends sundown the 14th)

If you look at Jesus and his life...the major events happened during Jewish festivals/holidays

The Coming date is the end of the Jewish Shmita year and the start of the Jubilee year...

Again, I am not going to wager $1,000,000 - however I am going to make sure my "prepper Insurance (food)" is paid up

I have told several friends to be watchful.. I would tell you to be watchful... if I am wrong, I will be a little ahead for the real thing..if I am right.....Even though some of you think I am a fool... at least I will have issued a warning to be watchful


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well mr marine I feel yah.
I said you just have a "gut feeling" about that date and nothing really specific but for you it just may be like an early blizzard with a power outage or something.
and I agree prepping is a way of life and has no done by date.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

oh and thank you for sharing your thought s on this-again thank you.


----------



## Spartacus The Patriot (Jun 2, 2015)

I appreciate your thoughts on the issue as well. I think you and I serve the same God.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I think that people who believe in the bible and God returning to purge the world of sinners and taking the chosen to heaven fail to notice the part that says it will only be 4400. And that he isn't going to destroy the world and end all of creation. He's just gonna take the 4400 away. The rest of us are thrown to the dogs. This could of happened already. Revelations is so cryptic that no one alive no matter how close to the father they claim to be can have it all figured out. 

Now, I'm not saying that what I just said is right. I'm just saying that there is so much to digest and personally I do my best to not get stuck on one meaning. The bible wasn't written in English. English may not have the proper dialectic inflections to truly convey the intended messages in their entirety. I do read the bible. Before you cast stones on me please read Matthew 7 verses 1-5. Amen.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

My dad asked me about a month ago if I was ready for the rapture and I replied that I was going to be one of the "left behinds". He looked at me kind of funny and then I said "well someone has to stay and fight to make sure Satan looses and I plan on stacking the bodies up as high as my ammo allows". He liked that.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

It is also my mother's BD. I consider that a good thing.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

TacticalCanuck said:


> I think that people who believe in the bible and God returning to purge the world of sinners and taking the chosen to heaven fail to notice the part that says it will only be 4400. And that he isn't going to destroy the world and end all of creation. He's just gonna take the 4400 away. The rest of us are thrown to the dogs. This could of happened already. Revelations is so cryptic that no one alive no matter how close to the father they claim to be can have it all figured out.
> 
> Now, I'm not saying that what I just said is right. I'm just saying that there is so much to digest and personally I do my best to not get stuck on one meaning. The bible wasn't written in English. English may not have the proper dialectic inflections to truly convey the intended messages in their entirety. I do read the bible. Before you cast stones on me please read Matthew 7 verses 1-5. Amen.


WOW - you did not even get 1 verse correctly interpreted!!!!!!!!!!!!

1st Choosen people are the Jews..The Elect are Followers of Jesus Christ

2nd 4400 peolpe are never mention anywhere... you may be referring to the 144,000 "Then I heard the number of those who were sealed: 144,000 from all the tribes of Israel" (Revelation 7:4)
These 144,000 are not taken up - they are witnesses here on earth

3rd - thrown to the dogs???? please show a verse for that

4th Revelation (not RevelationS) is becoming clearer everyday... compare Matthew 24 and revelation 6

5th English - God said his message would go to all nations, tongues, people - are you saying that the english bible does not contain the correct information to obtain salvation..If so - and frankly they only way for you to know that would be for yuo to know the errors that make it unholy. I hear the translation argument all the time...at the heart of the argument is the idea that GOD can not make sure ALL people get his Message

6th - Judging - Matthew 7 is referring to making a judgement about a persons salvation...IE a judgement of damnation...(Longer explanation needed) IT DOES NOT mean we can not make judgments about right and wrong... We are told to judge our brother and make righteous judgments, we are told we will KNOW them by their fruit which requires us to make a judgement. God wanted us to have judges not kings -read the OT

7th and God will destroy the earth..next time is with fire....


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> 1st it is not going to be an apocalypse...
> 
> 2nd I said before I do not care who also thinks it might happen on that date - a good prepper will be ready for tomorrow or 2016... I am just going to be extra watchful on that date and make sure the LITTLE things - full gas tanks, extra nails, check for little things like enough gun oil, etc
> 
> ...


Thanks for this.
I don't believe anyone here considers this foolish. You are approaching it from a very level-headed perspective and not going overboard in any way.
We all appreciate the information. Now we can make our own determinations about what to do or not do.
Again, thanks.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

By no stretch to do I consider myself better than anyone else because I choose to read a book. Understanding said book could take several life times. I got a number wrong is all. Good on you for pointing it out. To be of the most benefit please provide passages in scripture to read to clarify. Life is a learning experience. I treat it as such. Cheers!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

If you look to the "original" Greek or Vulgate (late 4th century) version of the Bible there are some different "interpretations" when compared to the King James version.
Here is a bit of biblical history:

The Greek reference is to "pharmakeia" which is transliterated as “poisoners” or “one who uses potions that cause illness". 
The original writings referred to assassins who killed using poison. They were considered cowards who could not face the one they were killing and as such should not be allowed to live. These assassins were typically hired to do the killing for heirs to high positions. The person who hired them was held in equal disdain and when found were also put to death.

The Vulgate version read "Wizards thou shalt not suffer to live." and at that time wizards were mentalists and herbalists that were hired to predict the future and aid their employer through the destruction of his enemies. Typically employing poisons to accomplish the task.

The Old English version used the term “sorceress” because poison was often used by women and at the time women were “untrustworthy”.

King James had it rewritten again to say “witches” because he was under the impression that some “witches” were trying to poison him. His fear of the unknown is now forever written in the biblical text. It is unfortunate because most “witches” of the period were herbalists and saved many lives. We are just now beginning to uncover some of the old potions – one of which is a super-antibiotic that is at least as strong as any we have today. There are many herbs that heal when properly administered and with the deaths of the wise women most of that knowledge died with them.


Because the language of the Bible has been rewritten so many times I find it difficult to take modern translations as more than a spiritual guide and less the dogmatic book fanatical Christians purport it to be. Now there are books left out and some added later in direct opposition to the text of Revelation.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

During my short life the jehovas witnesses have predicted specific dates for the return of God's kingdom four times. 

I was taught in school foam cups were causing a whole in the ozone that was going to cause us to die.

The year 2000 computer bull shit was going to send us back to the stone age.
The myan calander 
global warming.
:limate change
911.

Many dates and predicted tragedy. 

Fear porn sells products.

The bible says it will come like a thief in the night. No man knows. And the wise man shall calculate. 

Be prepared to the best of your ability day by day.

Participating in fear mongering future dates is for fools.

There will be another end of the world date after your date.


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

I've heard a few prepper podcast talking about that date but i'm not in to predicted dates but just want to be ready in general.


Prepared One said:


> Sept. 13th.? Did I miss a memo MM?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

alterego said:


> During my short life the jehovas witnesses have predicted specific dates for the return of God's kingdom four times.
> 
> I was taught in school foam cups were causing a whole in the ozone that was going to cause us to die.
> 
> ...


He plainly stated that he wasn't predicting the end of the world, or anything close to it.
He just thinks we could see some financial impact, or an event like that, that could cause a wider problem than many nations are ready to deal with.
I mean, Greece is literally teetering on the edge, and nobody is able to bail them out again.
Any instability, and that place is gonna go nuts.
Perhaps here too.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I also believe a financial. Natural or any man made calamity could occure. Just don't get sucked into a narrative that drives you outside a normal path of reasonable conduct. I am sitting at a park right now with my wife and daughter in the sun with a dozen 200 plus pound mom's big butts and boobies every where. I predicted today was the end of days and it turns out I was wrong. 

I have a lot of preps but I am not aiming for a crazy date because of a you tube video. If I can be wrong so can they.

If a nuke drops so be it.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

you sure that wasn't the petting zoo? I mean 200+ pound moms like WOW please don't trip , please don't trip I really don't want to get stuck in there.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

alterego said:


> The bible says it will come like a thief in the night. No man knows. And the wise man shall calculate.


Here is another bible quote where it is WRONG....

Not sure where you got the WISE MAN WILL CALCULATE

The thief in the night quote is HALF of the quote... now read the whole quote and ask yourself... will the followers be caught unaware

1 Thessalonians 5 New International Version 5

1 Now, brothers and sisters, about times and dates we do not need to write to you, 2 for you know very well that the day of the Lord will come like a thief in the night. 3 While people are saying, "Peace and safety," destruction will come on them suddenly, as labor pains on a pregnant woman, and they will not escape.

4 *But you, brothers and sisters, are not in darkness so that this day should surprise you like a thief. *5 You are all children of the light and children of the day. We do not belong to the night or to the darkness. 6 So then, let us not be like others, who are asleep, but let us be awake and sober

No Man knows the HOUR.... I Know the "time" though... From the time the treaty with many is signed you will have about 3 .5 years.... once the temple is made unholy...then it could happen at any time....

Jesus said..when you SEE THESE THINGS... what things.. the things he talks about in Matt 24


----------

